# More constipated as pregnancy goes on...



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

OWIEEEE! My constipation is getting way worse. I only go every 3 days or so, and since I'm eating more it's just like when I was going once a week when I was back in college. Sometimes it even gets stuck, and I have to push on my back between my cheeks. I know, it's disgusting. But it kills! I'm trying to eat more fruit but this doesn't help much. What constipation remedies are safe to use during pregnancy? I worry that I'll push too hard and lose my baby. Besides, I don't have time for "flush and plunge" anymore. I'm getting so emotional over this subject. Why can't my bowels just be normal? I think about being constipated and I just want to cry. Of course, my emotional-ness is partly due to the hormones, but it still hurts me. Please help.


----------



## Bathroomqueen (Jun 20, 2003)

Hi Amy! Congratulations on your pregnancy. I just had my 2nd son on Jan 19th!How far along are you? I have ibs (D) and during my first trimester, it was really bad and much more painful than ever before. During my 2nd trimester it switched to constipation but it was a welcome relief from the horrible D episodes! Around week 31 I was back to having D but it wasn't too bad. I think it was my body's way of clearing things out since there wasn't a whole lot of room in there!!There was a time or two where the constipation became very painful and I used stool softeners (docusate sodium) and Citrucel (that fun orange powder you mix with liquid and drink). Both are very pregnancy safe and effective. The only thing to stay away from are laxatives (like Ex Lax, etc) because they can cause preterm labor.Good luck to you and things do get better!!Angie


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Milk of Magnesia is safe and what my gyno recommends for C.Stacey, due in 16 days with baby #2


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Wow, Stace, it's getting close!! If I don't see you before then, best wishes for a smooth delivery and a very happy, healthy baby!!


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Thanks, Luna.


----------



## Skrapy (Jul 11, 2001)

Wow Stace I didn't relize you were so close. I hope you have an easy labor and delivery!We just found out we are expecting #2. My m/s just started and D has kicked in the past two days.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Thanks Erin!! And congrats to you, too!! How exciting!! When are you due?I hope you have an easy pregnancy. I am so lucky -- I never did have morning sickness and my IBS was pretty much under control (with only a few flare-ups).Stacey, due in 15 days with baby #2


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

LOL hearing about how well some women's IBS behaves while pregnant and breastfeeding makes me want to get preggers too







But we'll be waiting a few more years.


----------



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

I talked to my doc today. Had an appt and got to hear the heartbeat!!! My husband was grinning from ear to ear and it was so much more real to him. She empathized with my IBS-C and said that a regimen of peri-colace and milk of magnesia helps a lot of women. She suggested peri-colace daily and milk of magnesia every other day, and then figure out what works for me. She said some women cut down to peri-colace 3 times a week and milk of magnesia as needed, just for maintenance. I worried about the stimulant in peri-colace but she said it's ok. Peri-colace has worked good for me in the past, so this is great news. I hate milk of magnesia, though. Anyway, so I'm 11 weeks along today and the heartbeat was nice and strong. I'm so excited! I can't believe I'm almost through the first trimester! Does IBS change during different trimesters? My doctor didn't mention anything, but I thought maybe someone else would know.


----------



## carmen (Jan 29, 2001)

What prenatal vitamin are you using, Does it have 60mg or iron? If so this may be some of the cause of your constipation. I used jamieson pre-natal vitamins because they have half the iron. It is just a thought.ThanksCarmen


----------



## carmen (Jan 29, 2001)

I mean't to say does it have 60mg of iron? ThanksCarmen


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Did not realize you were that close stace, time is flying. I'm excited FOR you, I bet you're chomping at the bit. We still have 10 weeks to go, but it'll be here before you know it.Wes


----------



## Skrapy (Jul 11, 2001)

Stace, I'm really early, EDD of 11/02/04. Amy, I agree with carmen it could be the pre-natal. This time I'm getting D in the mornings and if I over-eat, wish that iron would kick in for me! Hope you and your doctor can figure something out to help you with your discomfort.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Amy: Isn't it thrilling to hear the heartbeat?? What was the heartrate?Erin: So excited for you!! My daughter was born 11/6/01. Hope your D calms down.Wes: Thanks for the well wishes. How is Tracy? Were they able to stop her contractions? Is she on bedrest? Went to the gyno today. I'm 80% effaced, 0 cm dilated, and -3 station (baby is still up high). Dr. asked me if I had any Braxton-Hicks. I haven't gotten them yet. Never did with baby #1 either. I was a week late with my daughter, but have a feeling I'll be on time or early with this one.Good luck everyone.







Stacey, 14 days (and counting) until my St. Patrick's Day baby is due.


----------



## KariGaglione (Aug 13, 2003)

Amy, I'm 17 weeks along and I hear you about the constipation. My IBS-C was absolutely miserable. What helped a little was Citracal Prenatal Vitamins which contain a stool softener. Ask your doctor about them. They don't work miracles, but help a little.


----------



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Kari, I'll look for them. Carmen, my prenatal vitamins have only 28 mg of iron in them. It makes me doubt if I'm getting the right nutrition from them. I try to eat right but it's hard when you want to eat everything in sight!It was sooo exciting to hear the heartbeat. They didn't tell me what rate it was. It wasn't much faster than my own... much like when I'm excited or nervous. But it was very loud. Very strong. I now worry if I'll have trouble delivering because the nurse practicioner had to lift up my uterus to hear it. Does that mean I have a tipped uterus?Another thing -- I'm taking the peri-colace, but I don't like its results so I'm not sure I want to take it every day. If I take it ONCE, when I'm having troubles, it'll take 12-24 hours for it to work, and then I'll have a BM 2-3 times a day for the next 2 days. That's why I'm scared to take it every day. After 2 days I'm back to completely stopped up and I have to do it all over again, but if I take it every day will it cause D?


----------

